# Gästepass Gesucht ; )



## Noxish (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo ich bin Noxis 

vom Clan CTC 
da bei uns mittleweile alle D3 zocken und ich  mir nicht die katze im sack kaufen wollte suche
ich nun einen Gästepass für D3  aber leider haben alle bei uns die downloadversion 
kann mir vll hier eine Nette person aushelfen ?? 

mit ganz Freundlichen Grüßen 

Noxis


----------

